# Pymatuning



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Weird day today with almost no consistency whatsoever. One 24" walleye, 16" white bass, 3 cats over 18", some perch and bluegill. Fished deep, shallow, and in between.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report, hope to make my first trip of the year to pymatuning tomorrow or Thursday. You on the North end or south?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

bulafisherman said:


> Thanks for the report, hope to make my first trip of the year to pymatuning tomorrow or Thursday. You on the North end or south?


Both, I fished the North end in the AM and the south end in the PM. Got the walleye south and everything else north. Haven't come up with a game plan for today yet, but will post another report this evening.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

BNiemo said:


> Weird day today with almost no consistency whatsoever. One 24" walleye, 16" white bass, 3 cats over 18", some perch and bluegill. Fished deep, shallow, and in between.


What was the water temp north and south?


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

What's the water temp?

Pymy has been Jekyll and Hyde ever since the shad showed up. Feast or famine, and seems to get better as May goes on into June. Back in the day mid April-early May was primetime for the jig bite on the mud flats, sadly that bite seems to have mostly vanished.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Both ends are 54-55. Nothing but perch today. Slow bite period. I m at a loss.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

What are you using?


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Jigs, floating jig rigs, harnesses, mayfly rigs, crawlers, minnows, maggots, we have thrown the tackle box at them


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

No one is getting walleye there yet, yesterday's perch bite was 12-16ft on minnows, and some crappie 1-3ft. We need a couple sunny warm days to turn them on and help this chocolate milk water clear up.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Try 1/2 crawler on a jig head. Make sure you are in constant contact with the bottom. So size jig appropriately.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Got blown off the main lake today but found some crappie and jumbo gills in 2 ft. Of water on windblown shorelines. Crappies were sparse but must have caught a hundred bluegill and shellcrackers the size of my hand. Kept a few for the grease and threw the rest back for another day. Not the target species but had a great time!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Pumpkinseeds not shell crackers I would loved to see them in many waters!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Wife and I made it out this afternoon, tried one drift through the stumps on the North end, not much of a breeze, picked up a nice 13 inch crappie, went shallow one more 13 inch crappie, numerous cats and small perch all on minnows. Wanted to try more structure in deeper water but fish finder decided to quit working today so that was a no go. Saw most boats close to shore in the shallows. Should be on soon.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Crappies were a little thicker yesterday in the shallows, a lot of really nice bluegill and perch. Went out to 6 1/2 ft. and caught a 14 and 15 inch dinner plate size crappies and a couple 11's. Lots of kitties mixed in. If we could get a couple days stable weather I think it will be on like donkey Kong.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a pretty god day at Pymatuning. We put 26 crappies in the box. A couple cas a. Walleye 25”s. Just drifting jigs.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Pyma has been good. Perch and gills are all over the causeway


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 304487
> View attachment 304485
> Had a pretty god day at Pymatuning. We put 26 crappies in the box. A couple cas a. Walleye 25”s. Just drifting jigs.


Were you fishing north or south of the causeway.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Linesville stump field. Went back this morning for four hours. Got 17 more, 2 cats, and a burbot or bowfin. Not really sure what it was. Took a pic and released it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Prob female bowfin. Burbot are in erie. Never heard of anyone catching a burbot in pyma. They’d have to climb the ashtabula ford and make it through the swamp north of pyma


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice lookin bowfin chaunc!

We fished yesterday 8a - 2p off Padanaram ramp. Jigged minnows and trolled some cranks. Lost something powerful near the boat - not sure what it was (maybe a bowfin? - took 2 big runs on me and spit the hook).

Ended up with a jumbo perch, nice 14" crappie, and a LM - NO EYES...tried every part of the water column. Anybody else got an eye report?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Bowfin fish ohio is 23 inches. That one is pretty close!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Got these 4 nbn under the bridge this evening. Bit all in 20 minutes, then nothing. Better than my normal skunk.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice bowfin, Chaunc. Are you prayin' for him? --Tim


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow said:


> Nice bowfin, Chaunc. Are you prayin' for him? --Tim
> 
> Good one Tim. Didn’t realize my eyes are closed in the pic.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anybody having any luck at Pymatuning for crappie or walleye?


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a buddy who has been up there for 15 days. He has been fishing for Walleye and has only caught 4 legal ones. He primarily only drifts and uses crawlers.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Rapalas and lead head twisty tails are better. April is best for walleye


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Fish the weed beds and the ledges by the weed beds this time of year. Cranks baits, jigging raps, paddletails, rat-L-traps.


----------

